

TED Refuses to Post Talk of Venture Capitalist Saying Rich Don't Create Jobs - exit
http://www.businessinsider.com/this-billionaire-venture-capitalist-gave-a-ted-talk-saying-rich-people-dont-create-jobs--and-ted-is-refusing-to-post-it-2012-5#ixzz1v4NvmZV2

======
gala8y
Discussion from couple hours ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3983598> (points to nationaljournal.com
instead of businessinsider)

------
exit
Transcript via Reddit:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/tqkj3/billionaire_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/tqkj3/billionaire_venture_capitalist_gave_a_ted_talk/c4p03eg)

